# new here



## katiex (Jun 20, 2008)

hiya i'm katie just bought my 1st audi tt 225 coupe what can i say i love it to bits by far the best car i have ever bought i don't know much about them really always had fords b4 so thought i'd join here to get in on the goss lol so hiya x


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:-*


----------



## RHTT (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Katie,
I had a Ford Fusion before i bought my TT !!

From the ridiculous to the sublime !

Robin


----------



## BenBAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Katie
I just joined myself had my TT for 6 months and I agree great car


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

katiex said:


> hiya i'm katie just bought my 1st audi tt 225 coupe what can i say i love it to bits by far the best car i have ever bought i don't know much about them really always had fords b4 so thought i'd join here to get in on the goss lol so hiya x


it's the best car you will ever own !

welcome to the forum


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Katie  Seem to be plenty of new owners joining the forum, must be the Sun tempting people to buy or the low cost of buying these days :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Is your drivers door sorted now? you mentioned it in the MK1 section.


----------

